# How to flash custom ROM on lenovo A3000 H using cwm which is formatted, not rooted.



## rupeshforu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi I am Rupesh from India and I have lenovo A 3000 H idea tab and I want to flash custom ROM. Previously I tried to flash the custom ROM called A3300HV_CM_5.1.1.zip. I found how to flash the above ROM in XDA forum and tried to follow the procedure. At first I acquired root permissions using iroot then installed superuser app and then flashed cwm recovery using flashify app and in cwm recovery tried to install the above ROM but failed. I have tried to flash twrp recovery which is downloaded from XDA forum but failed.

After some days other people have unrooted my tab without my permission after that I have tried to root my tab using a number of ways but failed. After that in cwm recovery I tried to install A3300HV_CM_5.1.1.zip custom ROM which is in external sdcard but unfortunately I got lots of errors.

In order to install A3300HV_CM_5.1.1.zip custom ROM I thought to format all the partitions and so I wiped dalvik cache after that formatted cache partition after that formatted data and system partitions. After performing the above steps I have tried to install A3300HV_CM_5.1.1.zip ROM from external sdcard but again failed.

At present there is no os in my tab but I am able to enter into cwm recovery. In cwm recovery when I try to install A3300HV_CM_5.1.1.zip ROM I am getting a lot of errors.



When I connect charger to my tab the logo lenovo is blinking again and again and so I think my tab is not charging properly.

I have downloaded the following custom ROMs from XDA forum website

cm-13.0-20160910-UNOFFICIAL-A3300.zip
cm-13.0-20160919-UNOFFICIAL-A3300.zip
ResurrectionRemix-M-v5.7.3-20160807-a3300hv-mtkroms.com.zip

when I try to install in cwm recovery any of the above ROMS which are stored in external sdcard I am not getting succeeded.


Please suggest how to flash any of the custom ROMs specified above in cwm recovery. Is there any way to flash the above mentioned custom ROMs using flash tool or other software in PC.


Regards,
Rupesh.


----------



## simian (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello, sorry for late reply, only saw this now. If you haven figured it out by now, heres some information you may find useful.

Talking about circumventing locks and such things like rooting are not allowed on these forums, manufacturers lock the sensitive partitions to prevent people from bricking them for good reason.

*Now since you already semi-bricked your phone, so Ill just say the following to guide you to best place where they will be better equipped to help you restore your device to working condition. *

What I recommend in your case, is that you visit https://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-a3000/orig-development/ and ask your questions in those XDA forums, because they are full of experts and especially people who have same device that can impart more personalized help to your device specifically, rather than the TSG forums where we cannot talk about these things.

Good luck.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rooting is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## simian (Sep 10, 2017)

Cookiegal said:


> Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.


@Cookiegal the Ops device is already unusable...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

simian said:


> @Cookiegal the Ops device is already unusable...


It's irrelevant. I'm simply posting our current policy on rooting devices.


----------



## simian (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry it wasnt clear to me.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------

